# Renault Laguna - Losing Water



## Kgkev (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a 1995 Laguna 2.0L

Every couple of weeks it chucks all its water out and over heats.

Filling it back up solves it for a few weeks.

I have just refilled it for the 4th time with summer coolant and RadWeld (first time I have added anything but water)

I have just run it to make sure the fan was working and the needle got just over half way up and then the fan kicked in. The needle fell and the fan turned off - so everything OK there.

My question

Would a small leak in a hose or the rad cause the coolant to boil and run out? Or am I looking at a more serious problem?

Do you recon the rad weld will fix it?


----------



## Kgkev (Aug 7, 2006)

please delete - I have just found the support forum!!


----------

